# RCD 510 Upgrade. Poor Sound Quality.



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

Just upgraded the radio and bluetooth in my 2010 Jetta Limited. Equipment listed below. I have repined the harness and I am pretty sure my VCDS settings are correct (listed below). I can't believe how bad the sound quality is with this setup. It is actually a big step down from my original basic premium 7 radio (no amplifier). Not enough power at lower volumes to drive bass and treble distortion at higher volumes is terrible. Even listening at normal volumes feels flat. How is that possible? Power between the two head units is identical. So in theory the RCD 510 should supply enough power. Only thing I can think of is that the signal it produces is inadequate. 

After doing a ton of research only two options I am comfortable with: 

1. Add a line out converter and amplifier. 

2. Change crossovers (Not 100% sure I have them) and add a powered sub. Not looking for heavy bass and I like that its compact.

I am more inclined to do option 2 (equipment listed below) as it seems to be slightly cheaper and less involved. All I wanted out of this upgrade was the streaming bluetooth feature and functionality of the RCD-510. I wasn't looking for a sound upgrade. Does anyone see a problem with either option or have any suggestions? Thanks


*Original Equipment*:

Radio: Basic Premium 7 (1K0 035 161 D)

Bluetooth Module: 9W2

Amplifier: None

*New Equipment* 

Radio: RCD - 510 (1K0 035 188 F)

Bluetooth Module: 9W7 (7P6 035 730 K)

Amplifier: None

*VCDS Settings*

Sound System not installed

Treble Speaker Monitoring deactivated (Sound System)

Linear Frequency Response

*Planned Upgrade*

Kenwood KSC-SW11 - fits under the drivers seat. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BO8O9XQ/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1SX1R00E2EUMR

Audiopipe 3 Way Crossover - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YJ6KCQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AUFI5NHGNZ61


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

What do you mean by you repinned the harness? Going from the premium 7 to an RCD-510 should be plug and play, except for the pins on the blue plug for the AUX in.

Are you sure you coded the RCD-510 correctly in vagcom? Problems with low volume/distortion tend to be a coding issue. (eg. the radio expects there to be an amp but there is none and vice versa)

Was the radio new or used when you bought it? If it's used, someone could have messed around in the "hidden menu" and turned off the loudness feature. Without loudness turned off, the radio sounds extremely flat and empty. Bass is reduced significantly. It actually sounds like this might be your issue.


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi Rawrmcrawrrawr,

Correct on repining the blue plug for aux. Should have been more specific. Just remembered it as being the first thing I did. 

Coding is listed above which I believe is correct for a no amplifier set up. 

The radio was from a friends 2014 TDI with a Fender sound system. I tried to find the Loud setting previously (holding setup) but it seems like the hidden menu for enabling that is only accessible on the RNS 510.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the RCD-510 has it too. You need Vagcom to access it. Go into adaptation and find "developer mode access (temporary)" or something like that and change it to 1. I think its channel 50? Then you can access the menu. Heres a picture of the menu on an RCD-510.


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

rawrmcrawrrawr,

Thanks for the info. I was able access the loud function. It was already enabled. I tried to play with it a little by turning it on and off but it seems like there is no audible difference I can hear. I though by turning it off at first it sounded a little cleaner. For some reason some songs can sound better than others. 

I see you have a 2010 Jetta as well. Do you know If we have crossovers in the front doors? Thanks


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

The loudness function should make a pretty large difference when it's toggled. I have a feeling your vagcom coding might be off. If you wanna screenshot each of the screens, I can take a look.

For the front door crossovers, they are only there if you have the 10 speaker sound system. Shine a light through the middle speaker grill on the door and see if it's empty or not.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

rawrmcrawrrawr said:


> The loudness function should make a pretty large difference when it's toggled. I have a feeling your vagcom coding might be off. If you wanna screenshot each of the screens, I can take a look.
> 
> For the front door crossovers, they are only there if you have the 10 speaker sound system. Shine a light through the middle speaker grill on the door and see if it's empty or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think you meant 8 speaker sound system. Anything more than 4, yes you have a crossover somewhere. See here - http://www.my-gti.com/1313/volkswagen-rcd-510-pin-assignments. The radio only has front left and right as well as rear left and right. SO if you have tweeters, there is a crossover somewhere because the radio is not separating that signal.

To OP, avoid the passive crossover route because that suck worse. I would suggest look into the coding on VCDS as others mentioned and doing some trial and error. Second, add an subwoofer.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

No I mean 10 speaker. Bass/Mids/tweeters in the front. Bass/tweeters in the back. This is the only system with crossovers. 

The base 8 speaker sound system does not have the mid speakers so there is no crossover. The tweeters and bass woofers are wired in parallel. The tweeters and the woofers frequency response do not overlap so they don't need or have a crossover. I think the tweeters might actually have a high-pass filter built in.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

machinetp said:


>


Byte 2 needs to be changed. Instead of 00 sound system, it should say 4 speaker channels.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

I changed the setting but haven't noticed a difference.

Speakers start to sound distorted/less clean with volume past half way point when a songs has lots of sound effects/instruments. I wouldn't say heavy but it is definitely there.

I stream all my music. Possibly a issue with the settings in VCDS (9W7)? I will have to check again if its a problem with the HD radio.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm confused. It seems like you're not comparing apples to apples. You're claiming the Bluetooth sounds distorted. The premium 7 doesn't have Bluetooth. You have to compare similar things. See how the FM radio sounds compared to the premium 7. See how the aux in sounds compared to the premium 7.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

I hear you but why should the streaming bluetooth sound off regardless? Aux did sound distorted as well.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

Well it shouldn't but you have to reduce the number of variables. The distortion could be with your phone, your Bluetooth module, or the radio. If you said the aux sounded distorted too, that still means it can be your phone or the radio. That's why you should test things like the FM radio or the CD player where the only cause of distortion can be the RCD-510

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

Also, I'm pretty sure the stock sound system does distort over half volume. I don't know how you can listen to it that loud. I usually listen at like 1/3 volume or less. Over 1/2 is insanely loud.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

rawrmcrawrrawr said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure the stock sound system does distort over half volume. I don't know how you can listen to it that loud. I usually listen at like 1/3 volume or less. Over 1/2 is insanely loud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Turns out that the tweeters are the problem with the new head unit. I placed tape over them and the harshness was eliminated. Only thing I can think of is that the RCD510 isn't providing enough power to them? Strange since the old Premium 7 never had that problem. Just purchase Alpine KTP-445U to add some juice and hopefully provide a cleaner signal.


----------



## lonallen (Oct 16, 2015)

machinetp said:


> Turns out that the tweeters are the problem with the new head unit. I placed tape over them and the harshness was eliminated. Only thing I can think of is that the RCD510 isn't providing enough power to them? Strange since the old Premium 7 never had that problem. Just purchase Alpine KTP-445U to add some juice and hopefully provide a cleaner signal.


I performed a reset to factory defaults on the settings page and it made all the difference in the world. The first time I turned my RCD510 on after replacing my Premium 7, it sounded like crap.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## machinetp (Sep 18, 2016)

lonallen said:


> I performed a reset to factory defaults on the settings page and it made all the difference in the world. The first time I turned my RCD510 on after replacing my Premium 7, it sounded like crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Really? Well it can't hurt to try. Thanks


----------



## lonallen (Oct 16, 2015)

machinetp said:


> Really? Well it can't hurt to try. Thanks


Any luck?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

